# Nik Plug-ins Disappeared from Edit in menu



## Pavel108 (Jan 9, 2011)

Hello people,

Being quite happy user of Lightroom and Nik Plugins I must report that suddenly the plug ins disappeared after I installed 64 bit version of them. They do however appear in Photoshop CS5. I can still add one of them as an external editor. I tried uninstall with removing preferences many times and they do not appear.

The question therefore is - into which directory I could/should manually place the installed plug ins on OS X 10.6 so they again appear in the edit menu?

Many thanks for your input.
Pavel


----------



## RikkFlohr (Jan 9, 2011)

Are you using the 32 bit or 64 bit version of Lightroom?  The Splash screen when you start Lightroom will tell you.

Correction: Are you running Lightroom in 32bit or 64 bit mode?


----------



## sizzlingbadger (Jan 9, 2011)

There is only one version of Lightroom on OSX. It can run in 32 or 64 bit. There is no directory for the Nik Plug-ins as they are not actually plug-ins. They are just links in the External Editor settings and you can create them yourself. HDR Pro is the exception and that goes in /Users/<YOURNAME>/Library/Application Support/Adobe/Lightroom/Modules/HDREfexPro.lrplugin


----------



## Pavel108 (Jan 10, 2011)

Thank you for your for this. I tried in both modes 32 and 64 bits. To be sure the plug ins could be used from the Edit In menu when you right click on a picture from within Lightroom. Now however none of them appear in the Edit In menu. As I said only one plug in of my choice still can be set as an external editor. I have a complete set, SEP, Dfine, Sharpener, EFfex. But I would love to see them all in the edit in menu. I reinstalled several times.


----------



## b_gossweiler (Jan 10, 2011)

Pavel,

You can add as many external editors as you like in LR. Just fill out the parameters (Application path and filename, File Format, Color Space etc.) for one and then choose "Save Current Settings as New Preset" and give it a name (e.g. Nik Dfine). This will add a preset with the parameters just filled in. Repeat this step for all other external editors you have, and you'll be able to select all of them from the Edit In Menu.

Beat


----------



## Pavel108 (Feb 20, 2011)

Wonderful! Thank you.

Regards,
pavel


----------



## Pavel108 (Mar 5, 2011)

I should add that I need to still define the plug ins for each individual catalogue. Oh well I'll take it as sweet austerity.


----------



## b_gossweiler (Mar 5, 2011)

Pavel,

External Editor Presets are presets like any other (Develop, Metadata, ...) and stored in the same LR folder structure. The fact that you have to define them for each catalog indicates that you might have "Store presets with catalog" checked in your Preferences. If so, this is the case, as it is with all other presets as well.

Beat


----------



## Pavel108 (Mar 12, 2011)

Thanks you Beat. Everyday something new to learn. It turned up that this was the culprit since the beginning -- to have that functionality checked! :bluegrin:


----------

